# For the Metallurgists?



## Salty dog (Feb 8, 2014)

Are brass fumes dangerous? 

Hypothetical question? If one were to smoke, let's say......tobacco, out of a a 9mm brass shell casing, would you get cancer or something?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 8, 2014)

There are many brasses. You'd have to be more specific. Cancer isn't something I'd be worried about, particularly. I'm not a metallurgist, but I've edited more than my share of environmental toxicology grants.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 8, 2014)

I am not a metallurgist, however I smoke tobacco pipes often, and from my understanding brass is an alloy made from zinc and copper, and heating brass, depending on the brass, can release zinc oxide fumes which are pretty dangerous. I don't think a lighter is going to be hot enough to cause that to happen, but I'm not 100% sure. I would play it safe and avoid it.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 8, 2014)

It's only a temporary solution but it got me thinking........wondering.........dreaming.......ah, never mind.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 8, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> I am not a metallurgist, however I smoke tobacco pipes often, and from my understanding brass is an alloy made from zinc and copper, and heating brass, depending on the brass, can release zinc oxide fumes which are pretty dangerous. I don't think a lighter is going to be hot enough to cause that to happen, but I'm not 100% sure. I would play it safe and avoid it.



The main problem is that may brasses include lead.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 8, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> It's only a temporary solution but it got me thinking........wondering.........dreaming.......ah, never mind.



What the hell are you up to this time?


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 8, 2014)

A friend of mine broke part of his delicate pipe. He noticed that a 9mm shell casing fit perfectly into the "hole". (Because they're laying around) drilled a hole in it and realized it worked pretty good except the metallic taste.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 9, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it, unless thou do that for the next few years, and every day.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 9, 2014)

Thou won't.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 9, 2014)

precise.


----------



## daveb (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't eat it - unless you've got a lot of corn around.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/694258/chicken-just-ate-two-22-shell-casings

And I spend time justifying this hobby...


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 9, 2014)

Brass isn't the issue of the cancer causing properties of what your friend is doing, but that's another lecture. Pure brass is not an issue since it's an inert metal to the human body unless it oxidizes with leather or other tanned materials. As longs as your friend cleans it properly then it won't be a problem. If he thinks the action is causing cancer or optical delusions then he needs to check what he's putting in the pipe.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2014)

If one was worried about cancer then one should vaporize his/her "tobacco".


----------



## erikz (Feb 9, 2014)

If you worry about cancer, just quit smoking.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2014)

erikz said:


> If you worry about cancer, just quit smoking.



If you vaporize you are not smoking.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 9, 2014)

Those bags freak me out.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> Those bags freak me out.



Their are diffent styles... I do own a digital volcano (bags) but I have also have a glass one buy sliver surfer vaps...

http://silversurfervap.com/index.php

Or perhaps your a man on the go...

http://www.magic-flight.com


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't think this would be much of an issue. The main problem is with the zinc in the brass and that is toxic, but mostly that's as a gas, which means the brass would have to be in a molten state above the melting temp of zinc about 1665f is when it turns to a gas. 
thanks,
Del


----------



## erikz (Feb 9, 2014)

bkultra said:


> If you vaporize you are not smoking.


Sorry BK, maybe I wasnt clear, but I was responding to the topic starter. 

'Vaping' as its called here is a bit controversial in the NL as health agencies think health effects havent been properly researched yet.


----------

